

Non sourceforge Filezilla download? - icpmacdo

Where can I download Filezilla without adware for mac?
======
hias
On SourceForge.

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/files/FileZilla_Cl...](http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/files/FileZilla_Client/3.11.0.2/FileZilla_3.11.0.2_macosx-x86.app.tar.bz2/download?nowrap)

Note the ?nowrap part. Does SF even include the adware for MAC software? Color
me suprised ^^

